# Beretta Cheetah 85



## italianguns01 (3 mo ago)

Hi,
Does anyone know if Beretta exports any NEW Cheetah models to the USA? If so, where?
I have seen some YouTube videos and read some articles where it was stated that a small number of new guns are imported occasionally to the USA. 
Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This gets talked about a lot at another forum. Beretta tends to make guns in batches. And, sometimes you wait years before they get around to making and importing the a specific model (here into the USA).

A couple years back, people waited almost 2 years for the CX4 to be sold here in the states again. When I bought one in 2020, they just started to trickle back in. I looked for a long, long time before I could get one.

You will just have to be patient, unfortunately.

In the past - there have been people online saying they were discontinued, but then they eventually show up again on store shelves. I've seen other people asking the same question (on other forums) that you are asking, over the past few months...


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I have a 85BB. Paid $350 years ago slightly used. Mine is nickel finish with brown wood grips. I will never let it go.
Never ever an issue. 
There are a few out there for *$$$*


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yup, the Model 85 and Model 84 are totally righteous guns, absolutely perfect in my humble opinion. I could never understand why in the world Beretta does not produce more of them...baffles me.


----------



## Fredward (Dec 10, 2016)

Occasionally surplus companies get access to some. One company in Illinois had 85's 3 years ago and 81's (the 32 ACP) last year. I finally completed my set, the 81, the 84, the 85 and the 87 in 32, 380, 380, and 22 LR. Last up is the rare and expensive Model 86, but I've not found one yet.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Fredward said:


> Occasionally surplus companies get access to some. One company in Illinois had 85's 3 years ago and 81's (the 32 ACP) last year. I finally completed my set, the 81, the 84, the 85 and the 87 in 32, 380, 380, and 22 LR. Last up is the rare and expensive Model 86, but I've not found one yet.


You sir, are a steely-eyed missile man!


----------



## italianguns01 (3 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> This gets talked about a lot at another forum. Beretta tends to make guns in batches. And, sometimes you wait years before they get around to making and importing the a specific model (here into the USA).
> 
> A couple years back, people waited almost 2 years for the CX4 to be sold here in the states again. When I bought one in 2020, they just started to trickle back in. I looked for a long, long time before I could get one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fredward (Dec 10, 2016)

berettatoter said:


> Yup, the Model 85 and Model 84 are totally righteous guns, absolutely perfect in my humble opinion. I could never understand why in the world Beretta does not produce more of them...baffles me.


They've produced quite a few for military and law enforcement. I believe one of my 81's was marked for the Italian Prison Service.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Fredward said:


> They've produced quite a few for military and law enforcement. I believe one of my 81's was marked for the Italian Prison Service.


Also, if they can produce the standard 92's for the low 600 dollar range, in the numbers they produce them, then why can't they do this with the 85 and 84 models? You can't even touch a NIB of either of those for less than 700 bucks...IF you can find one. It must be the caliber.


----------



## Fredward (Dec 10, 2016)

Hmmm....produce more and drop the price. No, I think 
I'll produce fewer, sustain the demand, and keep the price up.


----------



## bear1998 (Apr 15, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> Yup, the Model 85 and Model 84 are totally righteous guns, absolutely perfect in my humble opinion. I could never understand why in the world Beretta does not produce more of them...baffles me.


I definetly agree!


----------

